# Planning to build a 4000 L tank



## Haab (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi, my name is Hartvig, and I live in Norway. I’m 30 years old, and I have had this hobby since I was ten. Lately I have had 3x250 L tanks and a 720 L tank. 

In the largest one , I have kept wild caught Discus and different types of plants. I have been using CO2 and PMDD in all my tanks. Despite the fact that I don’t know what I’m doing (!) the plant growth have been quite good. I have just added a dose of PMDD when I wanted to see more bobbles… #-o 

Last week I sold all my tanks (!), and the last one (720L) will bee gone before Christmas. The reason for this is the fact that I need the space. I need the space to build my dream tank  

In May 2006 I will begin to build a 4-5000 L tank. The dimension will approximately bee between 4-500 x 100 x 100 cm. 

I will like the tank to be designed for Discus and plants. I have quite a lot of experience with Discus, but I’m note sure how to design the tank fore the better when it comes to plants. I would like to have it more or less automatic when it comes to fertilising, water changes, lights and adding CO2 etc. I would like to spend my time with the tank aquascaping and watching the result. 

My question is this – is it possible to do this within reasonable budget? And if it is, what kind of technical equipments would you suggest?

Thanks


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

You're absolutely insane. I've been thinking about a 10' (3 meter) aquarium for a while now. After much experimenting, thinking, and reading, the thing is gradually shrinking. I'm now thinking I'll be happy enough with a 6 foot (2 meter) 155 gallon (585 liter) bowfront. If I go any bigger, I'll probably get burned out about the time it realy starts to look good.

My single 46 gallon already consumes too much time.

Of course, please post pictures etc. I'd love to learn what works and doesn't work at that scale. Instead of driftwood you'll be looking for sunken trees & boulders. You'll certainly want 99% of the tank's opperation to be automated - lighting, fertilizer dosing, CO2, water changes, etc.

Is it possible within a reasonable budget? No. Not unless reasonable means something else to you.

I hope you have 40-60 hours a month for pruning, etc.

If you assume 2 wpg light, you'll need over $1,000/year for power to run just the lights.

If you were interested in boats instead of aquariums (another area where bigger is always better), you'd be shopping for something that looks like the USS Constitution. Have fun.


----------



## Haab (Nov 19, 2005)

guaiac_boy said:


> You're absolutely insane. I've been thinking about a 10' (3 meter) aquarium for a while now. After much experimenting, thinking, and reading, the thing is gradually shrinking. I'm now thinking I'll be happy enough with a 6 foot (2 meter) 155 gallon (585 liter) bowfront. If I go any bigger, I'll probably get burned out about the time it realy starts to look good.
> 
> My single 46 gallon already consumes too much time.
> 
> ...


Hi guaiac_boy

I know I'm a bit insane. My wife tells me that all the time. Reasonable budget - stupid question actually. I know its going to be expensive. But I need to decide what kind of equipment I need, and then make a budget for it.

I have a electricity budget of $1500 a year. I hope I will be able to run it cheaper, but its better to be safe than sorry&#8230; 

I really need to make a design that reduce the need of pruning etc. I'm prepared to spend quite some time aquascaping. But 40 H/month - Nope. I need to find a design that save me some time.

Thanks m8


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Just remember that the larger the tank, the lower the WPG requirement..you likely can use 1wpg and grow most anything LOL 4x250 would be nice! That said, all I can say is I HOPE you journal it!!!! I'd love to see it!!!


----------



## Haab (Nov 19, 2005)

Gomer said:


> Just remember that the larger the tank, the lower the WPG requirement..you likely can use 1wpg and grow most anything LOL 4x250 would be nice! That said, all I can say is I HOPE you journal it!!!! I'd love to see it!!!


Hei Gomer

May be a stupid question, but why would 1 wpg be enough in this thank? I believed you needed more W to reach down to the bottom of the tank?

And yes, of course I will journal it - I will need a lot of help with all the problems I will experience

Thanks m8


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

How do you plan to move such a large tank? Unless you build it right where it will stay, you will be moving it at least once. Even a 400 liter tank takes two strong men to move, so a 4000 must require at least ten strong men or a good crane. And 4000 l. of water would weigh 4000 kg or 4 tons plus. That takes a real good stand to hold it, especially if an earthquake is even a slight possibility. I will be fascinated to read about how this proceeds.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

DA#%! Yooze iz one CRAZY dude! That thing is going to be GINORMOUS!! This is going to be interesting...

Um, good luck.... (snickers in the background  )


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

How big is the tank in Amano's home?

Can't find the link for it right now but you could look at the plants he used...


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Here is the link : http://republika.pl/dkarbowy/big.jpg


----------



## Haab (Nov 19, 2005)

hoppycalif said:


> How do you plan to move such a large tank? Unless you build it right where it will stay, you will be moving it at least once. Even a 400 liter tank takes two strong men to move, so a 4000 must require at least ten strong men or a good crane. And 4000 l. of water would weigh 4000 kg or 4 tons plus. That takes a real good stand to hold it, especially if an earthquake is even a slight possibility. I will be fascinated to read about how this proceeds.


Hi Hoppycalif

I will never move it. It would be built it right where it will stay. I will use concrete, like this http://nettakvariet.no/forum/showthread.php?t=1639 The article is in Norwegian, but the pictures are great. His set up are for fish only, and my tank will be rectangular with a glass front on top, and not an open solution like his tank.

There has never been an earthquake in Norway - so I will take my chances.

Thanks m8


----------



## Haab (Nov 19, 2005)

Dewmazz said:


> DA#%! Yooze iz one CRAZY dude! That thing is going to be GINORMOUS!! This is going to be interesting...
> 
> Um, good luck.... (snickers in the background  )


Hi Dewmazz

I know I crazy  Cant wait till May when I the building process will start. Its going to be a long winter&#8230;

Thanks m8


----------



## Haab (Nov 19, 2005)

Mellonman said:


> Here is the link : http://republika.pl/dkarbowy/big.jpg


Hi Laith and Mellonman

I wish I hade the space and money to build a set up like that. I have seen the pictures before - and its really awesome. Do you have any idea what kind of plants his using?

Thanks


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

_"I will never move it. It would be built it right where it will stay. I will use concrete, like this http://nettakvariet.no/forum/showthread.php?t=1639"_

Holy Crap! :shock: That is NO fishtank. It's a FREAKING POOL!! Is yours going to be wide and shallow like his? Or Deep and long like "a living mural"? I can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I know the plants that are used. 
Amano's tank is larger than Haab's.

I think it's about 10x5x5, roughly 2000 gal.
Haab's "only" about 1000 gal. 

I go a 400w MH every 2 ft. I have plenty of public aquarium folks that I've helped over the years to get a good feel for what works at these scales.
Amano does not do much to the tank, that's the point. 
The last thing you want is a high mainteance gaint tank. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## brianclaw (May 17, 2005)

Haab said:


> Hi Hoppycalif
> 
> I will never move it. It would be built it right where it will stay. I will use concrete, like this http://nettakvariet.no/forum/showthread.php?t=1639 The article is in Norwegian, but the pictures are great. His set up are for fish only, and my tank will be rectangular with a glass front on top, and not an open solution like his tank.
> 
> ...


For anyone interested, here's the step-by-step on this in English.

http://www.thecichlidgallery.com/article_cornertank.htm


----------



## Haab (Nov 19, 2005)

Dewmazz said:


> _"I will never move it. It would be built it right where it will stay. I will use concrete, like this http://nettakvariet.no/forum/showthread.php?t=1639"_
> 
> Holy Crap! :shock: That is NO fishtank. It's a FREAKING POOL!! Is yours going to be wide and shallow like his? Or Deep and long like "a living mural"? I can't wait to see how it turns out!


Hi Dewmazz

I'm planning to build a rectangular tank with the measurement of 450 cm x 100 cm x 100 cm. I might have to go for a 90 cm high glass - it depends on what kind of glass I'm able to get + everybody are telling me that it will be easier to maintain&#8230; 

Thanks m8


----------



## Haab (Nov 19, 2005)

plantbrain said:


> I think it's about 10x5x5, roughly 2000 gal.


2000 gal...


----------



## Haab (Nov 19, 2005)

brianclaw said:


> http://www.thecichlidgallery.com/article_cornertank.htm


Well done!


----------

